# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  'Thiên đường' du lịch Australia - Du lịch ÚC

## nguyetnt

Australia cho tới nay vẫn được coi là thiên đường du lịch, nơi chào đón du khách với hơn 10.000 bãi tắm và những vùng hoang mạc xen kẽ rừng nhiệt đới cùng hệ sinh thái độc đáo.

Nếu thủ đô Canberra được đánh giá là trung tâm hành chính mẫu mực vào bậc nhất trên thế giới thì Sydney lại quyến rũ du khách bởi các hoạt động kinh tế và giải trí. Nhà hát ca kịch Opera của Sydney hay còn gọi là Nhà hát Con sò được cả thế giới biết tới qua dáng vẻ độc đáo bên bờ vịnh biển.


Không xa Sydney là những khu rừng nguyên sinh như rặng Blue mountain (núi xanh) với hình tượng 3 chị em được đặt tên cho 3 mỏm đá hình thành trong quá trình bào mòn đất. Ngoài ra, Australia còn nổi tiếng với thành phố Melbourne với các khu shopping sầm uất, nơi được xếp hạng cao trong danh mục các thành phố dễ sống nhất trên thế giới.

Australia là nơi mà bầy kangaroo có thể nhảy trước đầu xe trong bóng đêm thành phố hay những chú ngựa hoang thong dong bên lề đường cao tốc tới Kings Canyon. Đặc biệt, đất nước này còn có Great Barrier Reef, nơi quần tụ hàng nghìn chủng loại động vật biển, san hô đẹp.


Đến đây, bạn thường xuyên được nhìn ngắm là những chú gấu Koala bé tí xíu, những đàn cừu, đàn bò sữa thong thả gặm cỏ trên thảo nguyên dọc theo con đường tới Great Ocean Road, nơi có 12 phiến đá mọc trên bờ biển được ví như 12 vị tông đồ trong truyền thuyết. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể tắm tại bờ biển Palm Cove hoặc White Sunday Island, ngắm nhìn phiến núi đỏ rực Uluru ở miền Red Centre - biểu tượng của Australia.

Điều hấp dẫn khác cuốn hút du khách là được trải nghiệm 4 mùa trôi qua trong hành trình ngồi trên tuyến đường sắt “Ghan” nối Adelaide ở phía Nam với Darwin ở phương Bắc, hay thăm Broome để có những giờ hoàng hôn lãng mạn. Thú vị nhất trong hành trình du ngoạn vẫn sẽ là những giờ chạy xe trên hoang mạc của Công viên quốc gia Nambung, nơi tưởng như buồn tẻ hóa ra lại chứa đựng sự đa dạng sinh học kỳ thú.


Rạn san hô bao bọc bờ biển Queenslands là nơi để tận hưởng những ngày nắng nhiệt đới, nước xanh, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp thủy cung với hơn 300 loài san hô. Qua hàng triệu năm tiến hóa cô lập với các lục địa khác, Australia hiện là nơi tồn tại hệ sinh thái động thực vật kỳ lạ, đặc hữu không có tại bất kỳ nơi nào khác trên thế giới.

Sưu tầm Internet




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## littlelove

úc đẹp nhỉ

----------


## khanhszin

có con sông hay biển chạy qua kia... đẹp tóa

----------


## hcpro

That la hoanh trang va do so y'  :Smile:

----------

